# Scenario Type Me Questionnaire!



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Vespera said:


> Really now? Do you mind elaborating on how my feelings are different from yours? Just ya know, for science! XD


It's not about this questionnaire but all of your posts that I've read. You said that you don't care to "check in" with others. If you would ask me, if I think that someone hasn't liked me I start to feel worried afterwards. What could they have thought of me? What is going to happen next time when I meet him again? What should I do next? And then I start to develop a plan on how to justify what I've done before that made them not like me (in a way so that they don't know I'm trying to manipulate them). Of course that this doesn't happen always because sometimes I try to analyze the situation and then I conclude that I shouldn't care about them (I think that's Ti) but my natural response is what I wrote before. You seem much more concerned with yourself than with others, while most of my decisions have to do with others. You don't seem very manipulative, while I manipulate a lot, and while doing this I have a single outcome in my mind that I'm trying to achieve by manipulation. Of course that it's not used to harm others (most of the time XD), just to achieve something for the greater good.
I hope I've answered your question. Feel free to ask anything you want  Btw, do you fake your emotions?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Vespera said:


> *I KNOW I have to be a Feeling-dominant because my Thinking is quite weak.* I have pretty good awareness of my environment even though I am a bit "dreamy" I still always have some sort of grip on the world around me. My thinking seems to be pretty objective when it comes down to it, pointing at Sensing.


@ bolded, I agree. That's the only thing I can say with confidence after following a few of your threads... I think you're an inferior thinker. First I was thinking inferior Ti, with the way that you needed things explained to you. But then, you weren't receptive to the explanations and seemed to want factual evidence which could point to Te.

I'm really not confident on which of those types you are, but I think I can say dominant feeler / inferior thinker with confidence. 

If you believe yourself to have an S preference, you're probably right-- it at least means you've seen through the intuitive bias on this forum and in the descriptions and what not. This is why I'm more inclined to believe someone who says "I'm probably S" than someone who says "I'm probably N" 

So that leaves ISFP and ESFJ, both of which have the same Fx-Sx-Nx-Tx stacking.

Of those, it sounds like you're mostly settled on ISFP, so just go with that I say.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> Vespera said:
> 
> 
> > Really now? Do you mind elaborating on how my feelings are different from yours? Just ya know, for science! XD
> ...


See, now, EVERYONE I think cares about what people think of them in some way. I do the same thing. HOWEVER. I only care up to a point. I don't try to impress people that don't like me. If they don't like me, I basically say "well they can bite my ass" and not give them another thought. Fe users though, no matter where it falls in the stack, tend to really hitch onto getting affirmation from people.

Fake my emotions? What do you mean? I will say probably no, I don't. Acting can be hard for me sometimes because if I don't "relate" to the character (in other words, they don't share an emotion in familiar with) then it's hard for me to get into character. Actually, it's hard for me to express emotion unless it's very extreme in me at the moment, so how could I fake it then? Lol.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> Vespera said:
> 
> 
> > *I KNOW I have to be a Feeling-dominant because my Thinking is quite weak.* I have pretty good awareness of my environment even though I am a bit "dreamy" I still always have some sort of grip on the world around me. My thinking seems to be pretty objective when it comes down to it, pointing at Sensing.
> ...


Yeah, I do have a tendency to cling to factual information for comfort even though it's hard to produce myself. I got typed ESFj in Socionics, but honestly the functions in Socionics have fairly different definitions. And I really don't see Fe in me.
If I was an Fe dom I would think I would be an ENFJ. I do think I have to have Se in my stack somewhere.

And lol. There's all kinds of Intuitive biased on the Internet


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey everyone!!!!

I just checked out this link here: http://mbti-notes.tumblr.com/post/119355115987/accurate-typing-the-dominant-function

And Fi dominant sounds JUST like me. I mean, exactly like what I do!


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Vespera said:


> Hey everyone!!!!
> 
> I just checked out this link here: Accurate Typing: The Dominant Function - MBTI Notes
> 
> And Fi dominant sounds JUST like me. I mean, exactly like what I do!


Then just go for it. You don't need us to find your type, you have yourself. (Btw I read the descriptions and I could relate to both Ni and Ti, that's weird XD).


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> Then just go for it. You don't need us to find your type, you have yourself. (Btw I read the descriptions and I could relate to both Ni and Ti, that's weird XD).


You could just have strong Ti. You are definitely not a Ti dominant lol. @KalimofDaybreak also claims to have a pretty strong Ti too.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Vespera I would like to add that I fake my emotions all of the time (except when I'm not in this world XD). Even my ISTP friend does it lol. Since you don't do this, it's a good sign of Fi.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> @Vespera I would like to add that I fake my emotions all of the time (except when I'm not in this world XD). Even my ISTP friend does it lol. Since you don't do this, it's a good sign of Fi.


I've TRIED to fake them sometimes, but for the sense that I didn't want my true ones revealed but it ALWAYS fails.
I've heard of Fe users changing themselves for the people around them. I don't do this. I can't do this. XD


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Eluid Sade said:


> @Vespera I would like to add that I fake my emotions all of the time (except when I'm not in this world XD). Even my ISTP friend does it lol. Since you don't do this, it's a good sign of Fi.


I agree. I'm tertiary Fe and I fake my emotions all the time too. xD I won't go to the ends of the earth to "fit in" or preserve harmony, though, but then my Fe isn't dominant/auxiliary so it's different that way. If someone doesn't like me or something, I won't seek affirmation, necessarily; I'm more likely to say "fuck it" and move on. 

But I certainly do fake emotion. I agree that if @Vespera doesn't do this, it's a good sign of Fi > Fe preference.

So yeah, ISFP sounds about right. roud:


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> But I certainly do fake emotion. I agree that if @_Vespera_ doesn't do this, it's a good sign of Fi > Fe preference.


If you don't mind my asking, in what way do you "fake" emotion?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Vespera said:


> If you don't mind my asking, in what way do you "fake" emotion?


I don't mind, I'm just not totally sure I can describe it well! ;D

But basically I change my emotional expressions (facial expressions, tone of voice, gesturing, etc) so I'm quite expressive, even though I really don't feel much internally... It's very common for me to express emotions that I don't feel at all. I do express a certain amount of emotion just naturally, although I wasn't aware of it until I saw myself on camera (my Fe is still somewhat unconscious), but when I "turn it up" I fake a lot more emotional expression than I would naturally express. I should have said I fake emotional _expressions_ rather than faking emotion itself.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just repeating my opinion. ESI / Fi-Se going by these answers too.

Out of curiosity, do you relate to J or P more in MBTI?


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> I don't mind, I'm just not totally sure I can describe it well! ;D
> 
> But basically I change my emotional expressions (facial expressions, tone of voice, gesturing, etc) so I'm quite expressive, even though I really don't feel much internally... It's very common for me to express emotions that I don't feel at all. I do express a certain amount of emotion just naturally, although I wasn't aware of it until I saw myself on camera (my Fe is still somewhat unconscious), but when I "turn it up" I fake a lot more emotional expression than I would naturally express. I should have said I fake emotional _expressions_ rather than faking emotion itself.


I think some of this s stuff people have to do in everyday life. I have to pretend to be very extroverted and warm at work but it really takes a toll on me. It's hard for me to express an emotion I don't actually feel, though. But, I think there's a difference between hiding what you feel (which Fi is good at) and actually pretending to have an emotion you don't feel.

I'm constantly emotional. I feel things very, very deeply whereas I hear Fe users are able to feel more "neutral" and broadly which I really wish I had. Feeling like you've literally been stabbed in the heart yet having to swallow it like it was nothing isn't the best thing.


----------

